# Belvoir Hunt Ball- Help me..... !



## Tinsel Trouble (22 May 2013)

I am stressing about an event taking place on over a months time (although I'm freaking out about everything right now!)

I have been invited to the Belvoir Hunt Ball and it's really important for the new BF that it goes well; this is a career thing for him. BUT- Last year I know he took his then gf and she was part of the set and part of his group of friends (and stunningly beautiful and really smart) and I have moved to the area and don't really know anyone and this has to go well because if it doesn't that's a career path shut off for him...

WHAT THE F DO I WEAR?!?! 

He is simply no help what so ever and I haven't got a clue. Will the dress I wore to last year's bloodhound ball suffice (fuscia pink with sparkly detail, strapless and floor length)? Should I get a new one? What style is suitable and what colour?! 

I'm freaking out right now anyway and I feel sick with this! If I can look the part, then I don't have to open my mouth and ruin his career chances and if the dress is pretty then they won't look at my face! HELP...!!


----------



## CrazyMare (22 May 2013)

Oh I love balls! OH wants to go to this one too!! We were at the Quorn Tuesday Country Summer Ball at the weekend.

Believe it or not, my last dress was an eBay purchase

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350662003...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

With nude shoes, and a clutch bag (with purpley patterns on it).

I always tend to pick strapless as the shape suits me, then I know I feel comfortable in it. I also tend to sew the dress to the bra (!!!) then the whole lot doesn't move.

Edit - And I always get a new dress....why? Because its the best bit!


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 May 2013)

Lucky you going to the ball the pink dress you have sounds fine if you feel good in it, if not buy something new TK max have some really lovely dresses that would be suitable not that expensive either, but if you want to impress I would go and hire one a really expensive designer one there are many companies on line, I was looking at the Ted Baker range the other day the dresses are gorgeous really stylish, I wish I was going I am planning my outfit already, if your near Herts I am available for shopping


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2013)

Have fun! I would wear full length dress, not too blingy, not black or whatever colour the Belvoir's evening tails are (or you end up invisible!). Heels you can walk in and don't get drunk!
I met my OHs family for lunch the morning after our first hunt ball together and I had got hammered. I was still swaying I'm sure, it was awful - not the ball, lunch the next day - and I fell asleep on the sofa and snored before we even sat down to eat. So, you have to do better than me.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (23 May 2013)

Thank you! You're making me feel much better already!  I'm just so nervous! I hadn't even though that black would blend into the mens' tails! Fantastic tip there! thank you! 

Luckily I don't drink! You'd think that would stop someone making a total tit of themselves but somehow I manage it... hence the nerves!

Any more advise welcome, feel free to PM/ put up pictures of suitable dresses...


----------



## Jenni_ (23 May 2013)

Have never been to a hunt ball (would LOVE to!) but ball dresses are my forte.

I was always warned to stay away from black, but as I'm slightly 'hippy' I came up with the idea of a black dress but which had a brightly coloured panel down the front. Not only does it hide hips, but it makes you look skinner due to brightly coloured panel at the front. 

Mines has a cerys pink panel from top to bottom and its lovely. I have never got to wear it out yet as I broke my ankle the day of the occasion and its been hanging in my mums wardrobe ever since


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 May 2013)

Dress sounds really nice, last year I wore a strapless floor length purple one, and felt very glam in it! Also the good thing with a floor length one is that you can wear, your comfiest high heels if you want? Assecories are also v important!! I had a silver clutch bag that went with the jewel on the dress, and then a silver necklace, which had jewels going down the front, to have a bit more on my neck if that makes sense? And then some dangly earrings, and literally had my hair done just before I went. Also having been at a few balls, keep your make up as natural as you can, just high light your best bits, over the top make up does not look elegant!! Also I would have something to cover up your shoulders, when you enter and I'm sure I read somewhere that's its correct to have them covered up whilst eating, same as the fact that males and especially hunt staff should keep their jackets on for eating until the dancing starts!

Most important enjoy! And also TAPE up your dress, believe me photos of when it's slips are not that elegant!! (I was v v drunk as it was also very cold at the ball)


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (23 May 2013)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			Most important enjoy! And also TAPE up your dress, believe me photos of when it's slips are not that elegant!! (I was v v drunk as it was also very cold at the ball)
		
Click to expand...

Last time I had a skin coloured corset underneath laced up really tightly and the dress also laces up too (so tight I couldn't breathe)... I really like that dress- I will pull it out again. Thanks for the make up tips- I'll admit, last time I did look like an umpa loompa, but only in day light, as soon as the lights went down I looked a very normal colour. Love the tip about covering your shoulders. 

I feel much calmer about the whole thing now! you're all amazing! Thank you! x


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 May 2013)

Glad you feeling calmer, I would also say, that I think the most important thing is that your polite to everyone and don't create any unnessecary drama, as this is what would actually reflect more and be gossiped about, more than what you are wearing, there will always be drama and gossip occurring, but if you worried about your OHs rep, then stay out of it as best you can, whilst remaining polite, and especially to his seniors, etc. (Is he in hunt staff)


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (23 May 2013)

Oh, I'll be too scared to utter more than whispered one word answers! drama and me will not be going hand in hand that evening!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 May 2013)

I'm sure you will be fine, partice and big smile (not fake) and nodding then, and of someone engages you in conservation, just say that you are shy  but try and talk, will be worth a lot of brownie points, you never know who who are talking to. And remember he had invited you so he wants you there as you!!


----------



## Clodagh (23 May 2013)

Good point about covering shoulders - it is usually freezing, or they have blast heaters where you alternate between being frozen and cooking. (Of course, Belvoir posher than I am used to, they might have it in a stately home with operating heating!).
So, you go in and hang up your fur (mine moults terribly - not glam!) then freeze, so a pashmina a good idea.


----------



## CrazyMare (23 May 2013)

Remember the marquee is usually on grass. If you are as clumsy as me (OH said I am like a new born calf/foal/deer, long legs but no idea what to do with them....) then remember this, and walk very slowly in heels working out just how soft/slopey it is.....


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 May 2013)

Wedges are also your friends! Especially as they will be covered, excellent on grass, I normally wear them at puppy shows, picnic balls etc. (Am missing my puppy show this year as working on a trade stand  need the money though!)


----------



## Baydale (30 May 2013)

There are loads of photos here of two years ago so you can get an idea of the dress code/style: 


http://www.nicomorgan.com/-/galleri...&search=belvoir+hunt+ball&search_in_gallery=1


----------



## noodle_ (30 May 2013)

ive no idea as ive never been to a hunt ball


the dress crazymare posted is stunnning

i think this is nice too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Long-Blac...t=UK_Women_s_Dresses&var=&hash=item58a0900cff


black is safe i admit!..... dont wear dresses often but that ^would look elegent without breaking the bank!


----------

